# Easy Question OS9-CLASSIC Delete OLD PRINTERS



## rboklewski (Nov 1, 2006)

How do you delete old printers in classic, if i boot into os9 i only see one installed printer. If i boot into x and open up word, go to file and print i have a bunch of old printers in there, where are these stored, need to get rid of them.  Thanks, Bob.


Anyone?


----------



## rboklewski (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess i thought this would be easy lol


----------



## bobw (Nov 1, 2006)

In OS X, delete from the Printer Setup Utility in your Utility folder.


----------



## rboklewski (Nov 1, 2006)

That just removes it from osx that way, it is in classic where they were sticking, i figured out you need to trash the laserwriter8 prefs in the printingprefs of the system folder (0s9) That got rid of them except one, which is within an invisible folder, so now i have to try and figure that out.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Nov 2, 2006)

well, are the extra printers in os 9 when booted into os 9, or in classic apps that are running from the classic enviroment in os x?  i'm not to sure on how classic handles printers, being i've never printed from it.  i thought it used the os x printer installed.  but you could try the way to remove os 9 printers.  os 9 keeps all the printer drivers in the extentions folder.  so in os 9 open your extentions manager control panel and uncheck the box next to all printers that you do not have.  for classic, i believe that there is an option in the classic preference pane that allows you to start classic with the extention manager, and then do the same there, uncheck the box next to all the printers you don't want.


----------

